# Sbf from stock .596



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

So I just got a new x today to replace my other broken one. The new one came with gb pre-installed, so am I able to sbf to froyo in order to root and get all the rom goodness back or am I stuck with stock gb?


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, you can sbf back and then choose whatever direction to go from there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

Woot! I was a bit worried when I saw the red m earlier. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

joebob said:


> Woot! I was a bit worried when I saw the red m earlier. Thanks for clearing that up for me


If you follow the "HOW TO PREPARE YOUR PHONE FOR CM4DX" guide (here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?347-OFFICIAL-METHOD-HOW-TO-Prepare-Your-Phone-for-CM4DX!) there is a great walkthrough of the sbf process, even if you are not intending on flashing cm7. just get to the end of the SBF part and your good to go


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha same thing happened 2 me got my new X in & saw the red M and was wondering dang I know this hasn't been rooted but does the sbf still work, I'm actually planning on running stock 4 a minute til CM is complete enough 2b a daily rom I'm getting old my crack flashing of nightlys days are over

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> Ha same thing happened 2 me got my new X in & saw the red M and was wondering dang I know this hasn't been rooted but does the sbf still work, I'm actually planning on running stock 4 a minute til CM is complete enough 2b a daily rom I'm getting old my crack flashing of nightlys days are over
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I feel your pain , its not like its hard work but I always decide to do it at midnight , then spend 2 hours playing around, next thing I know its late and I have to get up early the next day.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

haha i usually find myself sbf'ing late into the night also and then setting everything up, never have a chance during the day. already sbf'd the new x and am now trying to decide between cm nightly 6 or liberty. hopefully i won't be up too late this evening


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

joebob said:


> haha i usually find myself sbf'ing late into the night also and then setting everything up, never have a chance during the day. already sbf'd the new x and am now trying to decide between cm nightly 6 or liberty. hopefully i won't be up too late this evening


I use my phone for the alarm clock and as hard as it is fir me to wake up, I must have it set with 4 alarms. Give the new CM7 a shot , I'm pretty much 95% functional and the other 5% I rarely use , battery life is great as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I gave cm7 another shot but for some reason my battery life was horrendous due to android system running at 53% all day, not sure why. Back on liberty for now. Thanks for the input


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

joebob said:


> Well I gave cm7 another shot but for some reason my battery life was horrendous due to android system running at 53% all day, not sure why. Back on liberty for now. Thanks for the input


Also if battery life is a main consideration I got the best battery life on apex2.0.0rc2...but I'm on cm7 and charging my battle twice a day but I don't care I love cm7. So much to customize and Its definitely the fastest out right now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

you can always .sbf backwards...never have to worry about that


----------

